# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Clenbuterol

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Boehringer Ingelheim

Name: Ventipulmin syrup

Substance: 0.025mg clenbuterol hydrochloride/ml

Container: 355ml bottle with pump (1 pump stroke is ~4ml)

----------


## Dr. Musclehead

I stick to tabs.

----------


## glovesf

I am new and looking for the Clenbuterol ... Is Clen the same thing?
And if I don't want to take the liquid type how and where can I get the pills..
I have searched and every site I go to shows a different pic for them..
PLEASE HELP.. I am 5'3 and 160 I need to lose this weight!!!
Thanks

----------


## HORSE~

> I am new and looking for the Clenbuterol ... Is Clen the same thing?
> And if I don't want to take the liquid type how and where can I get the pills..
> I have searched and every site I go to shows a different pic for them..
> PLEASE HELP.. I am 5'3 and 160 I need to lose this weight!!!
> Thanks


Yes clenbuterol and clen are the same thing....

Clen liquid and clen pill's are the same as long as they are dosed properly...

You can buy clen from our site sponcer ar-r by clicking on the word clen....

Please take some time to reveiw the board rule's before posting anymore....You should also take some time to familurize your self with the board.....Next time you have a question please start your own thread in the aproprite forum...Here is a link to the site rules
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582

Welcome to AR....

----------

